# Can someone do this for me? (Synch now playing hack)



## beastman (May 26, 2002)

First of all I am not sure this is realistic but if it is I would pay someone for the hassle of sorting this out for me:

I have two tivos and both are networked.
I have a third one that is unsubbed which is slightly faulty as it plays back recordings ok from other machines (when I swop the drives around) but the mpeg encoder is failing so any recordings its does in its own have a pixelation problem.
Anyway what I would like to do is put this tivo to good use and set this tivo up with the so it can playback recordings from the other two tivos. I'm not really up to doing it myself but I could easily copy across a tivo image or install a pre-configured hard drive.
If I gave the relevant ip numbers could this be done easily?
I haven't networked the un-subbed one yet and know I would have to install that.

So if anyone reckons this is worth a go and would like to do it for me and earn some dollar for their trouble then please let me know.

thanks

PS Sanderton is ok with this.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Have you confirmed that it is the encoder chip that's the problem? I've never heard of it 'failing' before. You sure it's not just the hard drive?


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Suggest asking in The Other Place, if you haven't already,


----------



## beastman (May 26, 2002)

thanks cwaring - yeah I have swapped the hard drives around and previously made recordings from a fully working tivo play back perfectly but the recordings it makes on its own pixelate - via RF and STB.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Now that's juat plain weird


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

Apparently the Otherplace has a mod for this??

I still have not got it fully set up, as only have one tivo networked at the moment.

Apparently, you can see the other TiVo's Now Showing list, when you select the item to watch, a hack kicks in to copy the program to the receiving tivo and you can watch the item as soon as it starts to copy across. 

Let us know if you get it working and the results are ok.

It may spurt me on to cabling the other living room and getting the other network card..


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

It exists and it works. I know because I wrote it.  beastman is looking for somone to get it set up for him, as it's a bit of a *****.


----------



## GameJester (Nov 27, 2002)

> the mpeg encoder is failing so any recordings its does in its own have a pixelation problem


Interesting 

This sounds like the problem I am investigating at the moment.
I picked up my Dads Tivo this weekend as he is experiencing a problem when he records new shows; parts of the screen goes bloky and pixelated; old recordings play back fine.

I have a couple of Tivo's, so far I have put one of my backup drives in his machine to try to fix it thinking it has a HD failing problem; that drive also has the pixemation recording problem, and old shows on it play back fine.

Has anyone else seen this problem or remember a thread about it?

FYI, source is RGB scart SKY digital and no artifacts are seen in AUX bypass mode, so it is a Tivo encoding issue.


----------



## beastman (May 26, 2002)

I am selling my tivo on ebay now unless some nice fellow on here can do this hack for me!


----------

